# Ron's Place



## Savage Blonde (Jul 15, 2019)

I love when I explore a place and come out of it as if I knew the people that once lived there!! Not sure where Ron is now but I enjoyed getting to him . Not sure how to post pictures of this place but I'm sure I'll eventually figure this forum out 
https://youtu.be/BBljrcotUP0


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 16, 2019)

That's a nice explore. I like the way you move the camera, nice and slow and you examine the calendars. If there's a smell of gas you should have called out the Fire Service and report a leak of gas. You sound like TikiTrex who's also from the country of the Maple leaf. There is a guide to posting videos on this forum.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 17, 2019)

There is an emergency numberer for gas leaks listed under the local energy suppliers phone numbers. Never waste the Fire Service's time on leaks - unless there is an actual fire or open flames nearby. Most leaks in derelict properties are due to fractured pipework or mains / pipework theft - not just a matter of turning off a tap on an appliance. The Gas Supply Company will deal with the matter far more quickly.


----------

